# SEC Football - Oh yea, it's that time again!



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Okay SEC football fans - let's talk some football!!! I was so sick with my last pg that I pretty much missed the whole season. BUT - baby is 12 weeks now, and I am ready for some football. Woot!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh yea -
GO HOGS GO!


----------



## SarahAshlee (Jun 21, 2009)

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLL!

Nick Saban for President in 2012!!!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Welcome to MDC and our yearly tribe!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Where IS everybody??? I'm going to have to pull up the old tribe and message people!


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

Opening Game Day!!!

Thanks, Coloradomama for starting the thread again. I think this must be our 4th or 5th year?!

Today started out with great wonder as to how my beloved Vols would fair with our new coach. Well, if today's game is any indication, we could be in for quite a year. 63-7!!! Woo-hoo!!!

Looking around at the other SEC teams...

SC won on Thursday
The Dawgs LOST today!
Bama is losing at halftime
Florida killed CSU as expected
And it seems everyone else has either won or is winning right now...

Looking forward to another great SEC season!

GO VOLS!!!!


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

:























Can't believe UGA. It's like they didn't realize who they were playing! As an OU fan and alum, I guess I know better than to underestimate OSU.







And my other fav, OU, went down after Bradford got injured. What a crappy crappy start to the season.


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

My poor dawgs! Our qb was sick.....that's the excuse I'm giving for that game.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Is anyone else nervous about tomorrow's games? After last week, I'm probably biting my nails more than usual....


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

.........<crickets>..........................

Where is everybody?

Last night's UGA/SC game was outstanding (but we could have done with a few less penalties...wtf, guys?).


----------



## shandy (Jul 12, 2004)

Ahem...were ya'll trying to get through this season without a GATOR in your midst









Even though our game today against Tennessee was embarrassing







we still won...so....

GO GATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Glad I found ya'll again!!!!


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Someone's still here! Last night's UGA/razorbacks game was fun to watch (well, not the first quarter...that was downright unnerving!). I LOVE college football!!


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

war eagle!


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

I loooooooove this time of year! There is just an energy in the air that is amazing! We are hoping to go to the Ga/Ga tech game this year - Go DAWGS!


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

how 'bout them hogs!

I was fortunate enought to get to be at the game!

Little nervous about the next one . . .


----------

